# [JSP] Upload Script



## iNstinct (31. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,

Ich bin gerade dabi ein Uploadscript mit JSP zu schreiben. Nun habe ich schon auf vielen Seiten gelesen, dass das leider nur mit enctype="multipart" möglich sei.
Gibt es nicht eine andere Lösung? Das Formular beinhaltet auch noch andere Daten, die ich unbedingt brauche.

Ich hatte da an JavaScript gedacht, vielleicht ist da ja was möglich.

Auf jeden Fall wird der Pfad der Datei bis auf den Dateinamen gekürzt und somit kann ich damit nichts anfangen.

Hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe und Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## iNstinct (1. August 2006)

Weiß keiner eine andere Lösung? Ist doch echt bescheuert ...
Sollte Java nicht alles einfacher machen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. August 2006)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/fileupload/

Gruß Tom


----------

